# What is your favorite Gamekeeper Catapult?



## JoergS

​
*What is your favorite model?*

The "Falcon"4117.30%The "Pocket Poacher"11749.37%The "Pocket Rocket 2"7933.33%


----------



## JoergS

John "Gamekeeper" Webb has been selling his slingshots for quite some time now, and his designs kept improving. Therefore, it is high time that The Slingshot Channel reviews the products.

The excellent catapults are made from high grade multiplex wood, well polished and sealed with polyurethane. The bands are top notch hunting bands, capable of very hard shots.

The very affordable weapons (20 pounds including shipping) have passed all tests with flying colors.

You can win one of these slingshots! John will directly ship the model of the winner's choice.

Drawing will take place on July 1st, 2011. You have to vote and also leave a comment. Thank you, John, for the generosity as I am sure it will bring many new members to the forum.






Jörg


----------



## Guest

Thanks Jörg for doing another nice and informative review and the winning game. I ordered already four Thearband sets from John (2xtarget, 2xhunting) but I haven't had the chance yet to lay my hands on one of his Slingshots. So I have to vote out of theory and theory tells me that the "Pocket Poacher" is probably the most comfortable to shoot, out of those three. Because of the finger grooves, this one offers probably the best grip, and therefore goes my vote to it.

cheers


----------



## mark22c

as above, havnt tried one of his slingshots yet but the pocket poacher looks to be the one i'de find most comfortable so gets my vote.


----------



## Langan

Pocket poacher seems to be the most comfortable..


----------



## kimilu

the pocket poacher seems like the most comfortable and the most accurate,


----------



## Unix

The Pocket Poacher looks really nice, it get's my vote.


----------



## Gwilym

pocket rocket any day


----------



## Litcott

The Pocket Poacher looks like it would work out the best for me, but they're all really beautiful.


----------



## Rolf

I never used one of them, but I like slingshots that are held like the pocket poacher.


----------



## netherar

PocketRocket sounds good


----------



## paul3195

pocket rocket 2 . i wold love to shoot it someday


----------



## Lizard_King

The "Pocket Poacher" is my favorite , it has a nice grip , and I love it


----------



## Jacktrevally

The stealth....


----------



## Jacktrevally

But Voted for the pocket poacher


----------



## slingshot_sniper

The pocket rocket 2 with out doubt is the best


----------



## The Lower Saxon

I think the Pocket rocket would do it for me. thank you webb for that chance


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck

my favorite is the pocket rocket 2 , it has a cool name and it has a niec grip i think thankyou joerg for doing a contest like this








Simon


----------



## Sharpdogs

Thanks for the contest. I like the looks of the falcon.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Slap me with a pocket rocket, and make it hurt

LGD


----------



## e~shot

"Pocket Rocket 2" looks a winner


----------



## Aras

The Pocket Poacher looks best for me. And it looks comfortable too. I vote for it.

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## LIoyd781

The Pocket Poacher seems to be pretty comfortable to shoot,

so it gets my Vote.

Thanks for the contest







.


----------



## FUssel

The "Pocket Poacher" looks very nice and I think its very cofortable for shooting!









-cheers


----------



## O15

i like the pocket poacher most because you can hold it better and tighter than the other ones. and it looks just nice!


----------



## Faust

I like the looks of the Pocket Poacher, and great video as always.


----------



## HisLostSling

i think the pocket poacher has a better frame and they look really nice


----------



## dr09294

Pocket Poacher looks super comfortable and powerful.... also looks like it has great ergonomics.... =]


----------



## Lathuz

The Pocket Poacher, better grip!


----------



## Hrawk

Defiantly the pocket poacher.


----------



## Hit and run

The Pocket Poacher with the tail end of the Falcon. Would look nice with the finger/thumb support.


----------



## mckee

pocket poacher all the way!


----------



## harpersgrace

Well I personelly like the Knobbly....but after that I'ld have to say the Falcon


----------



## wildwilly

I Like the Pocket Poacher It looks comfortable to shoot. He makes some really nice Slingshots so it was hard to choose a single favorite. I hope I win I would really like to have one but I am Retired and on a Tight budget at the moment due to medical bills.


----------



## Lukeba

I dont now but I think the falcon might ofer more confortable to my hands because I dont have big hands and i already have hurted myself with an slingshot and i think falcon world be better for me.


----------



## McMilchreis

In my oppinion the pocket poacher would be a great slingshot. I dont have one but i prefer slingshots with a nice grip and a pretty nice design. Thanks Jörg for the nice reviews and your very good slingshotchannel. Thats what how i found the site.

Greetings

Sven


----------



## Google123

I hope I win, the pocket poacher is the best


----------



## Hairu

I really like the pocket poacher it looks like itd be real comfortable


----------



## nitram55

Pocket Poacher for me I like the styling .

Martin


----------



## plinky pete

pocket rocket 2 for me

i already have a pocket poacher and tbh i don't really like it


----------



## Zohaib...

I like the pocket rocket 2 as it seems safer for the fingers and more ergonomic


----------



## Guest

Pocket Rocket 2 / pinky hole.


----------



## SLiuGraphite

I love the Pocket Rocket. It has the pinky hole and it would fit comfortably in my pocket! All of my slingshots are huge. 
Can only carry them around in a cargo pocket or a bag. Except for my Saunder Falcon 2. ANYWAY.
I love the Pocket Rocket 2 even though i haven't tried it yet


----------



## Crazydude

I like the features of the Pocket Rocket 2, so Pocket Rocket 2 it is!


----------



## lvspiano

I like the pocket poacher! It looks sick


----------



## Deltaboy1984

I like the Poacher!


----------



## THE ITALIAN DUDE

I like a lot the pocket rocket 2 it seem very handy and practical i think it's the best.


----------



## DukaThe

I like the PocketRoscket2 the most. BTW. I love all of Johns slingshots. He makes them with precison, with feeling and with love. I realy appreciate that


----------



## EJobes19

awesome videos Joerg. the pocket poacher looks cool. hope i win


----------



## Bill Hays

Well, my Daughter likes the scallop profiled Pocket Rocket 2 she got as the prize in Hawk's shooting contest.
I just scalloped the thumb indention for a left hand, strapped it up with some lighter bands and now she a real decent little slingshot that someone other than myself has made for her, for a change!


----------



## Stoneslinger

The pocket poacher is so cool! I would love to win one. Jorge Spraves sent me here







I like slingshots.


----------



## Kerberos

Definitely the pocket poacher between these- the design is perfect for upping the strength of the bands (if desired) or for a weaker person to fire. They all have a smooth design and look to be very well made and while I prefer a hole or a slit in my pocket like Jörg said it's best to send them unaltered and let the customer do it themselves. My only question about the demonstrated models is which set of bands were used? The target or the hunting?
Thanks guys.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH

I JUST LOVE THE POCKET POACHER!!... just awesome!


----------



## 1246

i like the Pocket Poacher the most


----------



## FredStone

I like the Pocket Poacher most. Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Brooks67

I love the pocket poacher it just looks so cool


----------



## Joecore

"Pocket Rocket 2" all day!


----------



## umbre

I think the Pocket Poacher is the most beautifull. it seems to be very comfortable to handle i vote for it


----------



## Itamar J

Wow! they all looke really good!
ummmmm i guess its the Falcon looks good to, me nice and simple =P
real nice of him to hold a drawing


----------



## Boh

Difficult choice between the Pocket Poacher and the Pocket Rocket 2, but I have to go with the Pocket Poacher.

Nice video as always Jörg!


----------



## quantumbalance

Hello Jorg and everyone else! My first post here! I hope I win because I don't even have a slingshot yet. heheh Anyway the pocket poacher looks the most comfortable! Thanks for everything Jorg!

-Sam


----------



## Gameharder95

The Pocket Poacher looks like a very nice model, but the ear on the Pocket Rocket 2 makes it seem like a more comfortable position to put you thumb on.


----------



## slingshotderby

I liked the pocket poacher cuz it looks really nice and fits good in hands


----------



## Dan Lee

Hehe my order of favorites is actually the order he says the slingshots haha


----------



## JakeH

I like the Falcon. It is a very classic looking slingshot with a more modern bands, Love it!


----------



## Hagencopen

Pocket Rocket 2 ! The combination of the pinky hole and the "ear" make it perfect for my shooting style.


----------



## Chrissz

Voted for the Pocket Poacher, guess it might be the most comfortable for my hands....

Cheers


----------



## fAtaXe

pocket poacher looks best


----------



## PandaMan

I like the falcon. It is more my style I think.


----------



## BowMan

I like the Pocket Rocket 2, because the hole would be cool to put a wrist strap on, or something. Cool stuff!


----------



## SuwaneeRick

But, but, my favorite is my "Stealth". It's not listed.







Out of the three reviewed, I'd like to try the Pocket Rocket 2 first, then the Poacher, then the falcon


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Lol this thread reminds me of this,except you need no money














It makes me


----------



## Hanlin

Man i need a slingshot! My homemade broke 3 times..


----------



## geiorgy

i think the pocket rocket looks nicer, but the pocket poacher looks more practical and comfortable to shoot


----------



## orcrender

I voted for the pocket rocket 2 on its looks.


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist

VERY SIMPLE FALCON SLINGSHOT! I wan't!


----------



## orange pi

The Pocket Poacher looks awesome, and so is the chance to win it.


----------



## Hudson

I like the pocket rocket 2, I want to get into slingshots really bad. And hey its a free sling shot


----------



## richardrichricky

JoergS said:


> John "Gamekeeper" Webb has been selling his slingshots for quite some time now, and his designs kept improving. Therefore, it is high time that The Slingshot Channel reviews the products.
> 
> The excellent catapults are made from high grade multiplex wood, well polished and sealed with polyurethane. The bands are top notch hunting bands, capable of very hard shots.
> 
> The very affordable weapons (20 pounds including shipping) have passed all tests with flying colors.
> 
> You can win one of these slingshots! John will directly ship the model of the winner's choice.
> 
> Drawing will take place on July 1st, 2011. You have to vote and also leave a comment. Thank you, John, for the generosity as I am sure it will bring many new members to the forum.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RfOdsLUxiFY
> 
> Jörg


----------



## richardrichricky

I liked the pocket rocket 2,the design is nice and small and will store nicely in a pocket or small pouch,perfect for plinking.Thanks for sharing.Rich


----------



## richardrichricky

Sorry about the first post,my chihuahua jumped on my desk and I was trying to post my comment,not copy JeorgS.... My appologies Jeorg,hope I didn't mess anything up on your end..Rich


----------



## SeekHer

I liked the second one in the video with the grooves for the thumb and index finger...I'm having problems with my sound from videos so I'm guessing that it is the "Pocket Poacher".

All three look and perform excellently.

I also like a centre point in the pouch--does/could he do this as well in future runs?


----------



## DracoUltima

I'd prefer the Falcon, I like how the handle has two points on the end of it. I have never used a slingshot that uses Thera Band and would like to try one.


----------



## Jimmy

I like the pocket poacher, a pocket poacher with a pinky hole would be sweet though.
John, as a marketing idea you could do a deal where if someone buys X amount of bands they get a free slingshot.

Just a thought, might not be practical.


----------



## Jak56

the pocket poacher looks awesome, really like how the grip looks


----------



## STEELIX

Jak56 said:


> the pocket poacher looks awesome, really like how the grip looks


as an anonymous youtube drone
I vote pocket rocket 2


----------



## Ace

Too bad all of the above isn't a choice, went with the pocket poacher


----------



## Chugosh

All three are so nice, it was hard to choose, but in the end the pocket poacher won out.


----------



## huey224

i would love to get my hands on the pocket rocket 2.
i think it is a winner.


----------



## TheArcher

I've never had a slingshot before, but that Pocket Poacher looks like a great one to start out with.


----------



## M.J

I voted for the Falcon but I think if I had to choose I'd pick the Rocket. I like the thumb rest.


----------



## TheXGrasshopper

Hey Joerg! I've been following you on ZS for quite a while...just subscribed to your YouTube Channel a few days back and saw this. I'm looking forward to learning more about the slingshot in all regards.

So, my choice would be the Pocket Poacher. It looks more comfortable to shoot. I've only ever shot the hammer style grip, but this style looks really neat.

They all look very well made. I'll have to check Gamekeeper out even if i don't win one.


----------



## Toyfarer

I like the hole for the "pinky" on the Pocket Rocket 2... and the more compact size. It get's my vote! Thanks!


----------



## Ridhwaan

The pocket rocket two all the way, It's easy to carry and ergonomic. Not to mention its sweeeeeeet looking.


----------



## Zolik

I must say, like a lot of folks here have noted, I'd have to go with the pocket rocket 2


----------



## Tom_T

I really like the thumb rest on the pocket rocket 2. Very nice design, looks like a very comfortable shooter.


----------



## jesse

i love the look of the pocket poacher


----------



## sling

Pocket Poacher


----------



## Alonzio

I like the Pocket Poacher the most


----------



## JLBernardes

The Pocket Poacher looks like it would have the best grip for me, and it also looks awesome (all three actually look very nice, as do his other 7 designs I checked out on youtube and ebay). It was a tough choice out of those three, but the poacher wins it for me.


----------



## Slingshots rule

Nice slingshots
SR


----------



## GreyOwl

The "Pocket Rocket 2" looks a winner and seems to have the best grip for me with the thumb rest.

All three are very nice!

Thanks

GreyOwl


----------



## jordanrussell123

i only have the falcon but its amazing


----------



## Hanlin

Hope i win, i need a slingshot! Mine broke... But the Pocket Poacher is nice


----------



## bmp

I also love the pocket poacher. It seems to have a nice Handle and it's made out of one of my favourite materials: MULTIPLEX


----------



## ForkHit

the pocket rocket 2 is just my type of slingshot.
i would love to get one for free


----------



## slingshot hunter

these slingshots look like the best made slingshots i have ever seen i love the flatbands!!!


----------



## Nathan

The Pocket Poacher looks most comfortable to me.

Nathan


----------



## schnauzer

Nice video report Jorg. I voted for the pocket rocket 2, I like the pinky hole and the thumb rest features. Saw the video link on another forum (THR) and after finding this site I have to admit, You got me as a new member.
Looking forward to reading and seeing other slingshot designs. Also wouldn't mind winning one of Mr. Webb's fine catapults.


----------



## paul3195

actually my absolute favorite game keeper is the one john shoots with, the alloy gamekeeper


----------



## egmont

The Pocket Poacher is really nice, that is really my favorit


----------



## thenaked2rist

dude, thise slingshots are amazing. i would love to get my hands on one of those..

thanks joergs


----------



## TML

i really like the falcon. to me it seems like it would be an amazing bean shooter with its design. just my 2 cents


----------



## Oscar

The pocket poacher looks awesome!


----------



## geomsling

I want 1 of each.


----------



## rockslinger

I like the falcon best, but the're all really nice.


----------



## nwspeycaster

Pocket rocket looks great. Love the ear tab!


----------



## jordanrussell123

i was just about to get the v befor john stopet makeing it but i must say the falcon is a real babe of a catapult


----------



## abetwo4321

There's nothing like the name Pocket Poacher for a slingshot, I like it.


----------



## slingshotvibe

with out a doubt the FALCON is the best crafted slingshot out of the three , nice size , nice grip , all together a beautiful slingshot









thanks lee ( slingshotvibe )


----------



## SlinginDylan

I choose the pocket rocket 2, because it suits my style the best.


----------



## toymakermx

well, sims that "the falcon" is not popular, but is the one that i like, looks like a medieval weapon, and looks to be very confortable grip for big hands. definitely is the one that i like the most!


----------



## Resigned2

I would say the pocket rocket 2, just because of the ear. It looks like it would be much more comfortable to shoot. I would say the pocket poacher, but i don't want to get it and find out how sharp it is and have my kids get hurt.


----------



## jeff17237

pocket poacher looks very comfortable


----------



## Daniel J

i love the "falcon"! but my mother won't let me buy one


----------



## Bro.Ben

JoergS said:


> John "Gamekeeper" Webb has been selling his slingshots for quite some time now, and his designs kept improving. Therefore, it is high time that The Slingshot Channel reviews the products.
> 
> The excellent catapults are made from high grade multiplex wood, well polished and sealed with polyurethane. The bands are top notch hunting bands, capable of very hard shots.
> 
> The very affordable weapons (20 pounds including shipping) have passed all tests with flying colors.
> 
> You can win one of these slingshots! John will directly ship the model of the winner's choice.
> 
> Drawing will take place on July 1st, 2011. You have to vote and also leave a comment. Thank you, John, for the generosity as I am sure it will bring many new members to the forum.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RfOdsLUxiFY
> 
> Jörg


The Falcon has to be my favorite. The bottom of the grip looks pretty deadly to me. And when out of the hand it looks really classic. Smooth lines and the like.


----------



## Deceiver

I really like the disign of the pocket poacher. it looks very comfy to hold.
beautiful designs, and for the price you just can't go wrong.


----------



## El Topo

pocket rocket 2 for the win!!!


----------



## NotAMember

Poket Poacher is defenetly the BEST in every way.With it everybody can be a SlingKing just like me


----------



## AZshooter

The pocket poacher seems to be the best design for my purpose. The bands are especially nice for handling larger heavier ammo. The grip is nicely contoured to accomodate just about any hand shape. If there were such a thing as a generic slingshot this might be close to it!


----------



## shooter452

I voted for the Rocket...cause pinky holes are cool.......wait, I meant it is nice to put your thumb on the tab.....ah, I hope you know what I'm trying to say.


----------



## tkdslingshotguy

My vote goes for the pocket poacher. It looks all around awsome and the egronomics are cool too.


----------



## totxmacher

I don't have much slingshot experience but the Pocket Rocket 2 looks like it would be the most portable, and the most comfortable, but I'm sure they're all fun to shoot.


----------



## Slingray

They all look great, but I think I'd go for the Pocket Rocket.


----------



## Cave-dweller

I've only recently entered the world of the slingshot. I started by buying a Barnett Black Widow. When I got it I was impressed. Then I discovered real slingshots like those made by John Webb and I bought my first real slingshot The Pocket Poacher. I have not used the black widow since! I was amazed at the power and accuracy that is possible with this small slingshot.


----------



## ecfc

Falcon for me!


----------



## falcon250six

well ever since i found the slingshot channel on youtube ive put my compound bow down and started shooting my old wrist rocket but i sure would like to try the pocket poacher it looks like it would be deadly on my over squirrel population... thanks in adance Jim Carr (falcon250six)


----------



## Sparrowhawk

I love the originality of the pocket rocket. Very impressive John!


----------



## genozpizza

i feel like everyone is voting for the pocket poacher and rocket because of the name. personally, the falcon gets my vote b/c of the slingshot itself.


----------



## Gomitz

I like very much the Falcon's shape. But i voted for the Pocket Poacher, because it looks very comfortable.
Thumbs up for Gamekeeper Catapults for this good iniciative!


----------



## posoloaca

I like the way "Falcon" looks


----------



## Viper

I vote for the "Pocket Poucher"
It looks nice, and i think, as what I saw in the video, it's the best of the 3


----------



## ollytheosteo

Hi there chaps. I voted for the Falcon, mostly I'll admit because I just received one today and managed to sneak out into the garden between patients to test it








Bit of backstory; I started watching Mr Sprave's excellent and most entertaining videos a while ago and whilst browsing my local outdoor shop I found a Barnett Black Widow, not much different from the model I had as a teenager (cough) twenty years ago. I took it home and had ago but found the handle wasn't a great fit and the bands tore at the pouch after about ten shots. Luckily I had picked up a spare set but still was struggling to shoot it well. I saw the Gamekeeper review bid and ho to ebay for a Falcon, ordered yesterday and it arrived this morning so about as good as it gets. Took it out into the garden for a few shots and was blown away; it's instantly easier to shoot accurately, I guess with the bands being closer to the hand, and seems to hit hard as well. I'll post a review when I've sorted some heavier ammo and had a proper go but these are great cattys and I will almost certainly be bagging another one at some point


----------



## radray

Owning 3 Gamekeeper catapults ( Demon, Pocket Poacher and Stealth), I can say that they are well made slingshots and are comfortable to shoot. I look forward to trying the Pocket Rocket and adding it to my collection. Keep up the good work John.

Raymond


----------



## Sevens

Pocket Rocket 2 for me, looks great and solid grip. I'll be buying one of these next!


----------



## raggdaddyjr

The falcon looks cool and I want it


----------



## thWIIsixty

The Pocket Poacher seems like the most comfortable and versatile. The Pocket Rocket seems like it's only comfortable when holding it with the left hand. But of course I could be wrong since I've never held them.


----------



## snyper_pro

the falcon has not many votes but i think that it is very good slingshot


----------



## dallasdeadeye

i just ordered a gameskeeper poachers friend from johns ebay account, cant wait to get it. why bust my hump building a soso slingshot, when i can buy a sweat rig from john.


----------



## dankungfan187

pocket rocket 2 because of the easy thumb control


----------



## Beanflip

Count me in for a chance to win! It would be cool to own a gamekeeper.I vote PR 2.


----------



## Rayshot

I would go for the Pocket Rocket first to try.


----------



## SlingGal

I like the ergonomic appearance of the Pocket Poacher, and it gets my vote.


----------



## zippysyxx

Pocket Rocket 2 is the best looking one.


----------



## Dave

I really like the look of the pocket poacher.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

I really like your pocket poacher. Keep up the good work! Dan


----------



## henka

My vote goes to the pocket poacher, like tke shelt for the tumb.

And I like Multiplex as an material.


----------



## Rapier

Well they all look good. I voted for the pocket poacher, it seems like it might be more comfortable to shoot because of the thumb and finger scollops. I have fairly small hands!

Well done once again Joerg and thank you Gamekeeper John


----------



## Mooreman

Pocket Poacher; It looks so much more badass and comfortable.


----------



## Dayhiker

Well, I have to say the Falcon, cuz I have one.







But I'd sure like to try a pocket poacher now, because although I'm happy with the slim waisted handle on my Falcon, it's a bit short for my mitts.


----------



## urielsword

I Like the pocket rocket 2 because I can use my thumb.


----------



## pelahale

JoergS said:


> John "Gamekeeper" Webb has been selling his slingshots for quite some time now, and his designs kept improving. Therefore, it is high time that The Slingshot Channel reviews the products.
> 
> The excellent catapults are made from high grade multiplex wood, well polished and sealed with polyurethane. The bands are top notch hunting bands, capable of very hard shots.
> 
> The very affordable weapons (20 pounds including shipping) have passed all tests with flying colors.
> 
> You can win one of these slingshots! John will directly ship the model of the winner's choice.
> 
> Drawing will take place on July 1st, 2011. You have to vote and also leave a comment. Thank you, John, for the generosity as I am sure it will bring many new members to the forum.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=RfOdsLUxiFY
> 
> Jörg


----------



## CamilloN

I like them all, but i think the "Pocket Poacher" win's the race for me. It looks extremly comfortable.

@Jörg: Go on with such cool and informative videos. *thumbs up*


----------



## Paolo912

I joined just for the competition, but seeing the active community, i hope to become an active member.
Pocket Poacher For the win!

I







Joerge Sprave!


----------



## galaxy77

They all are great looking slingshots, but i like the Falcon the best.


----------



## benny troll

man i hope i win i from the USA never won anything fingers crosed


----------



## monoaminooxidase

Hey there!
I've been lurking about for some time now, the oppprtunity to win a slingshot made me finally join the forum.
I like the Pocket Poacher best, I just like the look and feel of the knobs where you put your thumb and index finger.


----------



## adampis

The pocket poacher has the thumb and finger grip of my choice and i looks the best. =)


----------



## gamekeeper john

Well if i had to pick my favorite from my range it would have to be the 
"pocket rocket 2" I have been shooting it now for around 2 months and have took a fair few rabbits & pheasants with it, John


----------



## Scott P

They all look great but the Pocket Poacher gets my vote.


----------



## smitty

The pocket poacher looks like a winner to me !


----------



## spammanmarc

The pocket rocket 2 looks like it would be the most comfortable to use of the 3. I'll have to look into if he has other types.


----------



## sironion

I never realized there was such a deep interest in slingshots. Watching your youtube videos gave me the itch, and a free slingshot is just the way to get started!


----------



## Tirador

I think they are all very nice, but the Pocket Poacher has my favorite type of grip. I have never used a pinky hole before, so that might have been my favorite if I shot with it.


----------



## Parker

Everyone seems to be going for the pocket poacher, My favorite has to be the Falcan it looks like a great shooter and i love the entire look of it







Would love to win one, well to be fair i think we all would









Parker


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

I've had my eye on the pocket rocket 2 ever since he released it, I shoot a poacher's friend and the only things I could want on it the pocket rocket 2 offers. That's my vote for sure!


----------



## brparris

I agree with others that several in the Gamekeeper's lineup look really good, but of the three I voted for the Pocket Poacher.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

I'm gonna go with the pocket rocket 2 on this one!

I'm not one for the high pinch grip hold, I like to use thumb support....

Cheers - John


----------



## Tipee78

This is great. I love the Gamekeeper catapults. pocket poacher is my favorite


----------



## Noxcuse99

That Pocket Poacher would fit nicely in my travels in the Rocky Mountains of Montana in the U.S.A.


----------



## Dorfjunge

The Pocket Rocket 2 is my Favorite

I made one like the Pocket Pocher by myself but the ear and the hole looks even more interesting i think


----------



## Tipee78

I have already voted but i will be out of town when the drawing takes place. Oh well


----------



## 114201514

I like the Falcon the most, simple and good looking! Indeed!


----------



## No Thanks I Already Ate

I really like the Pocket Rocket 2. It looks very nice to use, and also very sexy as far as slingshots go.


----------



## strikewzen

don't know if i'll need to get jeans with slingshot pocket 3 to fit this pocket rocket 2, but it is one sweet looking SS


----------



## SmutjeStörtebeker

I love the "pocket poacher" !!!


----------



## dgaf

i think all of his slingshots are grate works of art cant wait to get one


----------



## bullseyeben!

Love em All, for me the pocket poacher takes the cake though..


----------



## luke brisco

the pocket poacher looks great and i saw a video on youtube reviewing three and they seem to shoot well too and i like how it fits into your hand


----------



## MikeyRoy

The Pocket Poachers design is great, I love the ergonomics!


----------



## kobe23

Wow... John is not much older than I am (I presume) but his reputation increase in an expectational rate since I became active on the forum! Way to go!!


----------



## guardianwolf

Great craftsmanship shoots very well. It reminds me of the one I use to shoot cans with when I was a kid.


----------



## zille

It has to be the pocket rocket...I like the design very much...


----------



## ridgeback

love the pocket poacher ive shot so many slingshots and i would love to use and add to my collection its a beautiful piece


----------



## Curt

I have made one similar to the Pocket Poacher and really like that grip style.

Thanks for the video


----------



## jags

Pocket Poacher all the way


----------



## justplainduke

Pocket Poacher all the way!!!!


----------



## rzr1911

For me, I will be the "Falcon". I have a slingshot project for you, Joerg !
So, I like your slingshots.

Bye


----------



## NoSugarRob

pocket poacher wont fit all hand sizes because of the finger "lumps" on the grip... looks comfy, but may not suit your hand size.... *pocket rocket 2 *will suit most ?.... i voted for that. cos it suits my hold all perfectly ............... an stuff.


----------



## Slash

I got a pocket poacher D.I.Y. kit a few weeks ago and I must say it is the most comfortable shooter I own. I was surprised how small it was when it arrived in the post ,at first I thought there was a mistake but when I rounded it up, it fit my hand like a glove. I have a average hand size and as you can see from the vid, joerg seems to like the fit too. It's going to be hard to find a catty to beat the pocket poacher imo.


----------



## Master Sling

Oh yeah the pocket poacher is mine! Thanks MS


----------



## horst

I've voted for the "Pocket Rocket 2". I used to enjoy target shooting with rim fire and air rifles but now the laws for gun ownership are too restrictive so I'm going 'old-school'. I believe it would take more skill to get consistantly tight target groups with a slingshot than a rifle. Soon to find out.


----------



## Pikeman

My favourite's the Pocket Poacher, it looks handy, comfortable, powerful and cool. The name is appealing too because it suggests a working tool, not just a novelty or toy. My only catapult at the moment is the rather unwieldy Barnett Diablo pro, so something more discreet like the Pocket Poacher would get taken out and used a lot more often.


----------



## slingshotvibe

hi jorge







what time is it being is the drawing of the competition thanks slingshotvibe


----------



## Plinky

I love my Pocket Rocket 2 but would like to give the Pocket Poacher a go!


----------



## GreyOwl

It's the drawing day guys, who will be the happy winner?


----------



## JoergS

And the winner is...

*El Topo!*

Congratulations.

Let me say that I am most happy for Gamekeeper John that thevideo brought him some business. It is well deserved, his products are top notch and a major steal for the price he is selling them for.

Jörg


----------



## slingshotvibe

hi jorge how was this person choosen was a random pic congrats el topo bit bumed that i did not win


----------



## GreyOwl

Congrats El Topo!


----------



## JoergS

I simply use a random number calculator (online) to find the winning post. Then I check if the would-be winner qualifies.

Jörg


----------



## El Topo

Thank you very much... I didn't expect to win... but this is great!!! 
My first Gamekeeper-Catty!!!


----------



## e~shot

Congrats El Topo!


----------



## radray

Congrats El Topo!


----------



## NoSugarRob

congrats


----------



## El Topo

The lucky winner with his new Gamekeeper Pocket Rocket 2!!!
Thank you, John and Jörg!


----------



## Tenganator125

POCKET POACHER!!! Joerg,and Ruffis Hussy got me into shooting slingshots, thank you for posting all these wonderfull vids i will forever be gratefull.

,Kyle


----------



## cheese

i voted pocket poacher.


----------



## akmslingshots

hmmm, have never held any of those but highly rate my PR4


----------



## newconvert

dankung


----------

